# The sisters bath day



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It is way over due for Maddie and she knows whats going on . She is under the bed hiding. I have them combed out and ready for their bath. Linda Augies mom sent me a variety of shampoos and conditioners. I'm starting with the Pure paws H2O its a hydrating shampoo and conditioner that I have wanted for over a year. 
Maddie is black and Tan but her black has never been shiny. I added fish oil for a long time but ran out so I'm thinking of getting some more . Her coat has been different than most Havanese it really never grew on her body. Her face, head and paws are the only area she has ever had a hair cut. I guess I'm lucky . Her undercoat is starting to look grayer so she just might end up gray.
Zoey has had many coat changes her adolescent coat was extremely hard for me to groom. She tangled easy and was very frizzy. She has finally calmed down and a once a week combing has been just fine. I would say she has a nice wavy coat that is very thick. Because I showed her for about a year she got used to being groomed so she posed for her before bath picture and didn't go hide under the bed.
Here are the sisters before their December Bath!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh that is just too funnyound:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, poor Maddie! Your girls are so cute Suzi 

Have you ever tried bathing them together or is that crazy? Now that I have Riley, I was wondering if it was possible or completely insane to even try.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay were done. Maddie was first and I really like how her hair feels with the new shampoo and conditioner. It made it shinier and even her undercoat looks darker. Maybe it was just dirtyound: I had one area that was hard and that was her face. She had gotten mats on her whisker area that I hadn't noticed. She was a real trouper and let me gently comp her face. 
I was surprised that the shampoo and conditioner didn't work even better on Zoey. It feels really soft and was the easiest comb out I have ever had with her. I did however have a lot of static and friz but that is nothing new. I have always like her coat better a couple days after a bath. The real test will be in about a week.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

PS Zoey did go run and hide under the bed when she knew it was her turn.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Suzi.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great job Suzi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look adorable, Suzi!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

They are so cute. I hope the new shampoo and conditioner works well for you.

I love how they hide under the bed. Murphy is never thrilled about the bath but he can't resist a treat so usually comes to me pretty quick

Diane and Murphy


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine cannot hide under the bed because we have a captain's bed. LOL

Regarding washing two at once - are you nuts? :frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Interestingly, with all the expensive shampoos and conditioners I've bought, I've been bathing the troops in Dawn dish detergent (with Olay) since we had a first ever problem with fleas. They are cleaner than they have ever been (when I bathe them, not the groomer), and shiny (except for Bailey whose coat is more cottony. Go figure!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

StarrLhasa said:


> Mine cannot hide under the bed because we have a captain's bed. LOL
> 
> Regarding washing two at once - are you nuts? :frusty:


ound: I have enough to do one at a time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Geri I use Dawn every other bath. Love it. I use the Shimmering Lights the other times. Course since Rosie has been shaved down, I could wash her with a washrag like a baby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Geri I use Dawn every other bath. Love it. I use the Shimmering Lights the other times. Course since Rosie has been shaved down, I could wash her with a washrag like a baby.


Funny, I love the Dawn baths. They come out squeaky clean.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

They look great Suzi!

I haven't taken a drowned rat (i.e., bath) pic of Cey in a while. They do look so funny and pathetic all wetted down! And so clean and beautiful after! (Just about to post an after-bath pic of Cey on the forum myself actually!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever since their bath both Maddie and Zoey have been itching really bad. I thought I got them rinsed out well . Maddie is the worst I don't think I'll use that shampoo any more. I also dont like the way their coat feels it turned from really soft to sort of sticky.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Aww, poor Maddie! Your girls are so cute Suzi
> 
> Have you ever tried bathing them together or is that crazy? Now that I have Riley, I was wondering if it was possible or completely insane to even try.


 I was thinking about doing that but the problem would be one would have to sit around wet after.It would be a cute picture.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Aww, poor Maddie! Your girls are so cute Suzi
> 
> Have you ever tried bathing them together or is that crazy? Now that I have Riley, I was wondering if it was possible or completely insane to even try.


Julie, why don't you try doing two together and then letting us know how it goes. ound: I don't even want to think about how it would go at our house. I had enough trouble after one afternoon of snow and taking them both out to play, and their legs and feet got full of snowballs. Trying to get them herded into the bathroom and taking turns getting them into the tub and melting the snowballs off was a huge enough challenge without adding shampoos and conditioners and full body wet downs into the mix.



Suzi said:


> Ever since their bath both Maddie and Zoey have been itching really bad. I thought I got them rinsed out well . Maddie is the worst I don't think I'll use that shampoo any more. I also dont like the way their coat feels it turned from really soft to sort of sticky.


Oh, Suzi, I am so sorry to hear that. I would get them shampooed again, pronto. I don't recall Finn having any itching following the use of it - I just didn't like the gummy way it made him feel. In fact, I think he was still in the tub and I thought 'ick -I don't like this stuff' and rinsed him and rewashed him with something else. I was hoping it would work for your girls since it sounds like they have different type coats. At any rate, I am glad you didn't spend the money to buy any yourself! I do really like the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructive shampoo - I bought a huge bottle of it at the last show - and then my own ISO conditioner. I might have to try the Dawn on them. I think that is what I already have in the kitchen.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Julie, why don't you try doing two together and then letting us know how it goes. ound: I don't even want to think about how it would go at our house. I had enough trouble after one afternoon of snow and taking them both out to play, and their legs and feet got full of snowballs. Trying to get them herded into the bathroom and taking turns getting them into the tub and melting the snowballs off was a huge enough challenge without adding shampoos and conditioners and full body wet downs into the mix.
> 
> Oh, Suzi, I am so sorry to hear that. I would get them shampooed again, pronto. I don't recall Finn having any itching following the use of it - I just didn't like the gummy way it made him feel. In fact, I think he was still in the tub and I thought 'ick -I don't like this stuff' and rinsed him and rewashed him with something else. I was hoping it would work for your girls since it sounds like they have different type coats. At any rate, I am glad you didn't spend the money to buy any yourself! I do really like the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructive shampoo - I bought a huge bottle of it at the last show - and then my own ISO conditioner. I might have to try the Dawn on them. I think that is what I already have in the kitchen.


 I really liked it for about the first 4 days now its has a weird texture. But I really appreciate you sending it because I would probably have tried it . I'm so not in the mood to give them another bath . Hey for kicks I will give them one together!
I wish I had baby shampoo here I love the smell.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you are much more brave than I to bathe them together!! I hope you have your camera handy - but I am thinking you are going to be wishing you had ten arms!


----------

